

The Case Against Owning Cats - cherry_su
http://www.vox.com/2014/10/16/6982177/the-case-against-owning-cats

======
freshyill
My cat is very adept at catching birds. Unfortunately (fortunately?), he's not
so great at killing them. He's brought many over the years, and I've had to
clean up plenty of feathers, blood, and poop over the years. We don't let him
out on purpose anymore.

Your cat may or may not love you, but as long you enjoy each others' company,
it doesn't need to. But please—keep your cats indoors. The billions number of
dead birds is obviously crazy high, but cats are still doing damage to bird
populations.

~~~
tarminian
I have cats and a bird. So far so good...

